

Show HN: Personal recommendations are a foundation of our social relationships - BenJammin81
https://medium.com/world-of-recommendo/why-personal-recommendations-are-the-foundation-of-our-social-relationships-c52edfc47125

======
kether23
Interesting, but does this fit here? What's new about recommendations? And
what's technical?

~~~
BenJammin81
Well, we know that most of the posts here are technical and our submission
doesn't look like that. But the background of the linked blogpost is an app,
which provides a completely new way to make the most out of evangelism
marketing. Especially for the small business sector.

~~~
DanBC
It's a good post for HN. But does it fit ShowHN?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread.

> A Show HN needn't be complicated or look slick. HN users are comfortable
> with work that's at an early stage.

> If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't put "Show
> HN" in the title. Once it's ready, come back and share it then.

> For example, blog posts, email signups, and fundraisers can't be tried out,
> so they don't count as Show HNs.

~~~
BenJammin81
Oh, sorry for that mistake. We will take care of it for the next submissions.
But the app behind the blogpost is already available in the app store. :)

~~~
kether23
Could you post the link if it is already available? I'd like to test and give
feedback.

~~~
BenJammin81
Sure, here is the link to the app store. We're ready for feedback. :)
[https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/recommendo/id932405753?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/recommendo/id932405753?mt=8)

